# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Modello c2 storico

## Lolly74

Dunque ... il cons. del lavoro ha perso un libretto di lavoro ... lo so che non è più obbligatorio ma... all'INPS lo richiedono per verificare un lavoro precedente (dal 1977 al 1998  :EEK!: ) che a loreo non risulta! 
Mi han detto di richiedere il modello C2 storico .... ma a chi? Penso all'ufficio di collocamento.... lo si può fare online? o il dipendente deve presentarsi di persona? 
grazie 1000

----------


## Contabile

Non credo proprio salvo che il centro per l'impiego non sia uno di quelli all'avanguardia.

----------


## Lolly74

> Non credo proprio salvo che il centro per l'impiego non sia uno di quelli all'avanguardia.

  Ma una buona notizia oggi no?????????????? 
speriamo di recuperare sto libretto di lavoro. Cosa comporta per il consulente il fatto di averlo "perso"?

----------

